# Getting a camera



## jknight8907 (May 22, 2005)

I'm looking at getting me a new DSLR, and the Canon Rebel XT is at the top of my list. How is this camera? It seems quite good from what I've read, but more info never hurts.

I found a deal at amazon.com, it includes the XT and Canon's EF-S 18-55mm, f3.5-5.6 zoom lens.

Is this lens a good all-around one? I mostly shoot landscape stuff, trees, treelines, sunsets, etc. I figure I'll add a battery grip at least. What else should I get for it? I imagine a case and maybe a flash?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Digital Matt (May 22, 2005)

The Rebel XT is indeed a good camera.  As far as the kit lens, for the price it's good.  You might want to buy something better at some point.  If you are shooting landscapes, sunsets, etc, I would recommend the remote switch, and a nice tripod, and few filters, namely, circular polarizer, and a graduated neutral density filter.


----------



## thebeginning (May 22, 2005)

agreed.  if you arent stuck on canon, i would suggest the nikon d70s.  it comes with a better stock lens, and from all the reviews i've read it's quite a great camera.  

but of course the XT is great too.  looks like a good buy to me!


----------



## Ant (May 23, 2005)

If you haven't handled the Xt personally I'd recommend you go out and try one. The only negative thing I've really heard about it is the fact that many people find it too small.


----------



## M @ k o (May 23, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> and few filters, namely, circular polarizer, and a graduated neutral density filter.


 
Hey Canoncan.... I'm starting to build alittle collection of filters for my AE-1.
This Neutral Density filter you mensioned, what exactly would this filter be good for, could you explain just alittle bit on this filter. Thx


----------



## jknight8907 (May 23, 2005)

ant said:
			
		

> If you haven't handled the Xt personally I'd recommend you go out and try one. The only negative thing I've really heard about it is the fact that many people find it too small.



I noticed that. Do you think the addition of the battery grip would make it more comfortable for a large-handed person?


----------



## jknight8907 (May 23, 2005)

Oh, also, is $889.94 a good price for the XT (silver) with the EF-S 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 lens?


----------



## thebeginning (May 23, 2005)

yes, that's a good price. it might be better to look for one with a warranty though.  the battery grip should help with size.


----------



## jknight8907 (May 23, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> yes, that's a good price. it might be better to look for one with a warranty though. the battery grip should help with size.


The price was from www.amazon.com, and they have a 2-year service plan for $50.


As for filters, what is a good brand to buy? Also should I get just a polarizing filter or one of those 3-filter packs?


----------



## danalec99 (May 23, 2005)

Adorama
B&H
RitzCamera


----------



## Ant (May 23, 2005)

jknight8907 said:
			
		

> I noticed that. Do you think the addition of the battery grip would make it more comfortable for a large-handed person?



I've no idea I'm afraid as I've never handled an XT, either with or without battery grip. It can't hurt I suppose but I'd try first. Particularly as you've got large hands. The XT was designed specifically with Women in mind.


----------



## jknight8907 (May 23, 2005)

Okey-dokey......

Here's my current list from www.adorama.com:

 																Canon Digital Rebel XT SLR Camera Body Kit, CHrome Finish with EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 Lens - U.S.A. Warranty

 Canon RC-1 Wireless Remote Controller for EOS Elan-II/IIE, Elan-7/7E/7N/7NE, Elan, Rebel Ti (Date Version Only), IX, EOS-10 & Digital Rebel

 																Lexar 1 GB, 80x Professional High Speed Series, Compact Flash Memory Card with Write Acceleration (WA)

Now I need a filter. I don't have a clue what I need for that, other than a circular polarizing filter and a graduated neutral density filter. How about these:

http://www.adorama.com/TF58CPL1.html
http://www.adorama.com/TF58ND2X.html

thanks again!


----------



## railman44 (May 23, 2005)

I have nothing against Canon.  They're a great camera with damn good glass but I would at least look at the Nikon D70.  There were some issues with the Canon 10 and 20 regarding a new line of lenses.  In other words a Canon EOS 10D would not accept a newer line of Canon lenses.  In record time Canon introduced the EOS 20D that would.  I think Canon learned from this blunder but then again I'm assuming...


----------



## Digital Matt (May 23, 2005)

jknight8907, the neutral density filter you found is not graduated.  You want a graduated filter for landscapes.  It will reduce the light coming through the lens on only the top half of the scene, and the effect gradually fades to transparent at the bottom.  It really helps you get a good exposure of a bright sky and a darker foreground.

You want something like this: http://www.adorama.com/BW58GND.html


----------



## Rod-UK (May 24, 2005)

Before you spend any money it is worth looking at

www.x3f.info/sd9/

Speak as you find



_______________________


----------



## jknight8907 (May 24, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> jknight8907, the neutral density filter you found is not graduated.  You want a graduated filter for landscapes.  It will reduce the light coming through the lens on only the top half of the scene, and the effect gradually fades to transparent at the bottom.  It really helps you get a good exposure of a bright sky and a darker foreground.
> 
> You want something like this: http://www.adorama.com/BW58GND.html


 Ah. Gotcha. 

Thanks


----------



## M @ k o (May 24, 2005)

jknight8907 said:
			
		

> Ah. Gotcha.
> 
> Thanks


 
I second that, cool deal and Thx for the info. CanonCan ! Gotta get one of those.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 24, 2005)

I wouldn't go for canon's kit lens... I don't like it ... can't tell you why but I prefer sigma


----------



## jknight8907 (May 24, 2005)

Okay. I just ordered my camera!!! (deep breaths....control the pulse rate...)

I got the Rebel XT with a Sigma 18-125mm and a Canon 50mm f/1.8, also a Cokin P kit with a polarizing filter (I'll add some more later on), and a 1GB 80x CF card.

Heheheh...I cant wait to use it!!s


----------



## pursuer (May 24, 2005)

Congrats on a great camera! Sounds like you are off to a good start as far as equipment is concerned.


----------



## Joliver (May 25, 2005)

congrats. lots of good info here, ok question, what is Cokin P kit.? sorry nev er heard of that.


----------

